# Buying a new car /Dacia Duster



## Xibalba (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi people, two questions really -tho related 

Do showroom car dealers give discounts for cash buyers ? can we haggle as in the UK?

Been looking at the Dacia Duster - good reviews in the press , does anyone out there have one & are they any good ?

Thanks


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

YES hagle , also ask for plan pive ( you will get a discount ) if you have an old car to scrap 

our friends got 2000€ off their Dacia with the plane pive this month .

they are pleased with the car , basically Renault engine so good quality

Cheers Tony


----------



## Xibalba (Feb 1, 2015)

thanks Tony, unfortunatly no old car to scrap , but haggle we will


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I wanted to buy a new car (Audi, Volkswagen, Renault - anything really) and went to the dealers to discuss. Some dealers never got back to me after the initial discussions whilst the others were not interested in doing a 'deal for cash'.

One dealer told me that they don't like cash buyers as they make more money on the 'never-never' schemes.


I ended up buying second hand in the end.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Xibalba said:


> thanks Tony, unfortunatly no old car to scrap , but haggle we will


we bought a new car last year , most dealers will sell you a car to get the pive 

its a bit of a fiddle but most do it ! ( Its Spain !! , and stuff like that is normal. but before some one tells me off , I dont condone it , its up to each person what they do ) the dealers are Spanish and were happy to help 

we got 1000 off , by trading in a car that I have never seen !

Cheers tony


----------

